# Grip



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm shooting a Mathews Dren LD. I've heard it said that Mathews have sort of a natural top heavy bow which causes the bow to be unlevel while shooting at times. I was wondering if maybe a Shrewd grip would help? Or if getting some side bar stabilizers would be the best bet? 

I'm shooting Hunter class now, so sidebars would push me up to Open, but I'd be willing to make the leap...

Thanks


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

*Sorry*

Sorry,

My computer told me it didn't post.


----------

